# A Thousand Thoughts



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Kronos Quartet
A Thousand Thoughts

Release Date March 25, 2014
Duration01:14:09
Genre
Avant-Garde
Classical
Styles
Chamber Music
Modern Composition


----------

